
Sebastião Salgado: Gold - evilsimon
https://www.bjp-online.com/2019/09/sebastia%cc%83o-salgado-gold/
======
_raul
I can't recommend enough watching the The Salt of the Earth[0] documentary.
It's not only an impactful review of Salgado's career but also a great (and
visual) way to expand our knowledge about the world and its recent history.

[0]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3674140/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3674140/)

~~~
rodolphoarruda
Yes, the segment in which he comments about his experience in Africa during
the ethnic conflicts is VERY impactful. This movie is a must see for any human
being.

~~~
weinzierl
This segment is the one I cannot forget too. Especially where Salgado speaks
about how he was sick after he returned from Africa. When you see his face
when he says he was sick but not in a contagious way you know exactly what he
means.

I also found the scenes, where you can see Salgado's face close-up and frontal
while he looks at his photos, very strong. I read somewhere the scenes were
filmed through a teleprompter which is an interesting artistic technique.

------
piadodjanho
Salgado is a great storyteller. In this [1] interview, he describe his most
memorable experiences, including the Reagen shooting (about 44min). The
interview is in Portuguese but there is an auto-generated subtitles.

Salgado was with the Reagan entourage in the day the president was shot. A
while after the event, he removed those pictures from his catalog to avoid
been only know because this event. (Yet, I'm here bringing this up).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l3bZVZSZPI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l3bZVZSZPI)

------
somberi
Adding Salgado's work on "Genesis" which was on show at International Center
of Photography (NYC)

[https://www.icp.org/exhibitions/sebasti%C3%A3o-salgado-
genes...](https://www.icp.org/exhibitions/sebasti%C3%A3o-salgado-genesis)

------
iooi
Highly recommend watching Powaqqatsi, sequel to Koyaanisqatsi. The opening
scene is filmed in Serra Pelada. Does a much better job of capturing the
atmosphere than these photos.

~~~
thinkcontext
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoOdhKYj8Bc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoOdhKYj8Bc)

------
lsalvatore
No where to click confirm on the cookies popup on mobile.

------
frozenlettuce
It's sad that he accepts money from Vale, a reckless company that is doing
more harm than good in Brazil.

[http://www.vale.com/brasil/PT/initiatives/environmental-
soci...](http://www.vale.com/brasil/PT/initiatives/environmental-
social/genesis/Paginas/default.aspx)

For me, this ruined his legacy.

~~~
newacctjhro
I mean. He wanted to rebuild a forest. That's pretty ambitious but he needed
money. Some evil company gave him money. Why should he refuse?

Do you think that, in order to avoid giving Vale some PR, it would be better
to refuse the money? And presumably have trouble rebuilding the forest.

~~~
basementcat
Lots of ambitious people in a certain laboratory at a research Institute
needed money. Some convicted sex offender gave them money. Why should they
refuse?

~~~
bemeurer
I feel like the difference is that Vale actively destroys forests, and Salgado
wanted to rebuild a forest, the damage and the good are related. Epstein and
Media Lab don't share that same relation.

